# Help! My cat burned it's nose on my curling iron!!



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

First and foremost, I never really use my curling iron, but this one time that I did, Patches had an acident.

The front lower part of his nose, the spacein between his nose and mouth, and a little bit of his lower lip is burned, and I know everytime he licks it, it hurts him. I am just devastated!! He is like a child to me. He is 2 years old and the most spoiled kitty in the world. He won't hardly eat or drink. He usually gets dry food (Purina Cat Chow Indoor Formaula) and has two seperate containers of water accesible to him all the time. So, last night, I opened a can of tunafish and he drank some of the water and ate a little bit of the meat. I took him to our Vet this morning and he gave him some meds (Clavamox {amoxicillin trihydrate/clavulanate potassium}). He is supposed to get 1 mL 2 X a day.

I don't doubt that this will help, but what can I do to ease his pain for now. Any and all (legitimate and safe) solutions or suggestions are welcome.

So very glad I found this sight!!

Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't have any answers for you, sorry. There's a good chance someone else on the forum will, however. What I would do, though, is call back to your vet and tell him your concers about the pain and ask if he has anything to prescribe for the pain or if he can recommend an OTC product. 

Burns HURT, I feel for poor Patches!


----------



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, CataholicsAnonymous! I know, burns suck!!

I didn't even think about anything over the counter, but I guess maybe something like a Neosporan for kitties would be what I need.

Thanks again, and I'll tell Patches you're thinking of him!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry that happened to Patches. I don't think an ointment would do much good as he'll just lick it off. You would need an oral pain med.


----------



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup, that's true. And even though it hurts him to lick, I guess he would.
I'll have to ask about the oral pain med.
Thanks!!


----------



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

***update***

He ate a lot of turkey yesterday evening, drinking not so much. But this morning when my husband got up for work @ 5, he made Patches a glass of water (yes a glass, he drinks out of them better than a bowl), and he drank for like 5 minutes, it felt like!

Then he ate a little turkey and went back to sleep.

So far he is on installment 3 of his meds, got 2 doses yesterday and 1 this morning.

I'll let you know how he does today...


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **update***



lindsaypiwonka said:


> yes a glass, he drinks out of them better than a bowl.


Same with Linus :roll: :lol: 

Hope Patches feels better soon!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Cats are weird with their drinking habits.

I hope Patches feels better soon.


----------



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

*UPDATE******

Thanks.

Well, he seems to be doing even better than this morning!

Daddy bought a little rod and reel for him and it's his fav toy.

Daddy puts a lure (w/out the hook) or his 'fuzzy' (a little ball made of rabbit fur from PetSmart) on the end. Daddy sits in his recliner in the living room and 'casts' it into the bedroom. Patches was going crazy for it.

But, then his little scab kinda started bleeding from him grabbing it with his mouth, so Mommy took it away form Daddy.

But, he is a lot more alert and vocal, so I'll keep giving him his meds and keep y'all updated.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww! Poor Patches! I remember when Tea was a baby she jumped into the frying pan when I was cooking. She burned her pawpads off almost completely. Had to walk around with her little feet bandaged up.
Luckilly they healed fast. 
They gave us antibiotics, but no pain meds.

I hope he heals fast!


----------



## fatbuttmut (Jul 11, 2008)

So sorry that happened to your cat, hopefully he's getting better by now. One thing that could help in a situation like that, where there's a burn so close to where they can lick it, it's ice. 
Ice will cool the area and numb it. Not sure the kitty will love it at first but it will really help before you get to the vet.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

chaoticborders said:


> Awwww! Poor Patches! I remember when Tea was a baby she jumped into the frying pan when I was cooking.


When Brrrruce was a kitten-boy, he misjudged his jump to the stovetop and landed with his front paws in a pot of boiling water. Fifteen years later, he still avoids the stovetop. :wink:


----------



## lindsaypiwonka (Aug 10, 2008)

***update***

Well, Mr. Patches is 95% back to normal. Frisky, lovable, and very lazy! Just one little scabbie on his nose, but it is not hindering him in any way. Many thakns to you all who were thinking of us, Patches gives many mni kisses!!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad he's better!


----------

